# Posten Woodsman II Video Review



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

A lot of people have some misconceptions about stabilizers and what they're really supposed to do. This video goes over why you need a rigid stabilizer with an adjustable weight system to balance directional forces at full draw:


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

AWESOME video Marc!:darkbeer:


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks rkjtg!


----------

